# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Bostalsee!!!

## Hangloose94

Servus Leute, 
hat einer von euch ne gute Adresse, wo man gute/genau und auch richtige Wettervorhersagen vom Bosi bekommt???


Lg
Hangloose

----------


## max2air

gibts nicht! meistens kommt es immer anders als gemeldet...

aber, www.wetteronline.de -> Nohfelden , ist eigentlich immer relativ nahe dran

Gru

----------


## Hangloose94

windfinder iss ehrlich gesagt schrott... kachelmann iss auch nich besser ... dann probier ich jetzt mal wetter online... dankeschn

----------


## speedjunkie

bis zur 24 Std vorhersage htte ich jetzt windfinder empfohlen, darber hinaus sind alle
ungenau

ich wnsche euch Wind in all euren Segeln

----------


## Hangloose94

ok ... dann geb ich windfinder mal wieder ne chance ... 
wurde halt schon oft enttuscht ...

----------


## lordofchaos

probiers mal hiermit
http://www.muchoviento.net/

----------


## Hangloose94

ja ... der iss mir auch aufgefallen, werd ich mal testen

----------


## max2air

Naja, MuchoViento halte ich fr den letzten Schrott. Hat bisher noch nie hingehauen....Meiner Erfahrung nach. Aber ist eben gut fr Optimisten (bin ja auch Einer), dann MuchoViento meldet meistens 2-3kn mehr als alle anderen  :Happy:

----------


## lordofchaos

Bei mir hier in Bayern war die Vorhersage immer am zutreffendsten  von allen

----------


## Leerider :-)

Windfinder ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht ... Kachelmann hat halt ne schlechte Darstellung.

----------

